# Problematic MS661



## blsnelling (Nov 17, 2015)

Since the other thread on this topic is locked, I'm starting a new one here to share my findings.

@Edwad went way over the top and sent me a very nice MS661 and said to do with it whatever I wanted. You can't beat that! So that's exactly what I'm doing  Thanks Edwad. I can't say thank you enough!

The first order of business was to determine if it was something wrong with my saw, or something in the mods I have done to it. So, here's what I did this evening.
1. Run it just like it came out of the box, bone stock.
2. Install my gutted and opened up muffler, recalibrate, retest.
3. Install my MaxFlow air filter, recalibrate, retest.
4. Advance ignition timing, recalibrate, retest.
5. Swap the ported P&C from my saw, recalibrate, retest.

Guess what. I made it all the way through step five and *his saw runs PERFECTLY! It doesn't have a hint of hesitation! *There is nothing in my mods causing this issue. Something somewhere is amiss with my saw. I put nearly a full tank of fuel through his saw and it didn't even try to hesitate or stutter one time. I lugged it hard, I let it rev, I let it idle, I did everything I could think of. I knew that I had never experienced it with any other saw I had modded. So, I wasn't loosing my mind. It's a great relief knowing it's not my mods either. I arrived at what I'm doing with these saws by trial and testing, and don't care to go backwards on any of them. Now I know I don't have to.

Next I have to determine the source of the problem. Since his is running perfectly, I'm thinking I'll put my parts on his saw, one at a time. There are only a handful of components to deal with here.
1. Coil
2. Flywheel
3. Carb
4. solenoid on side of carb
5. Choke switch on side of carb
6. Wiring harness

Is there any reason not to swap the carb/solenoid and coil as a set? I don't think the Stihl setup is anything like the Husky where they're programmed to match.


----------



## Mad Professor (Nov 17, 2015)

And I don't have those problems with my 20 year old saws and 40 year old cars/trucks.


----------



## mcobb2 (Nov 17, 2015)

You CAN replace just one or the other. You just have to recalibrate after you replace one or the other. This is good news for you! First one I'd check is solenoid. Even some that are "okay" from the MDG1 test are really defective... (Hey ask me how I know )


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 17, 2015)

Mad Professor said:


> And I don't have those problems with my 20 year old saws and 40 year old cars/trucks.


No don't be a technology hater  Everything has a defective part every now and then. This saw of Edwads runs perfectly, as do 99% of the MTronic saws out there, I would guess.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 17, 2015)

mcobb2 said:


> You CAN replace just one or the other. You just have to recalibrate after you replace one or the other. This is good news for you! First one I'd check is solenoid. Even some that are "okay" from the MDG1 test are really defective... (Hey ask me how I know )


Did you get your new carb and it fixed your 441?


----------



## mcobb2 (Nov 17, 2015)

Nope B/O... Gonna see if I can find a working unit first.


----------



## mcobb2 (Nov 17, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Did you get your new carb and it fixed your 441?


PS... A lot of the new carbs are not being cleaned well at manufacturing and are leaving debris in the solenoids.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 17, 2015)

I think I'll start just by swapping the whole carb. If it goes bad with my carb, I'll then put his solenoid on my carb. If that doesn't do it, I think I'll swap the coil next. After that, there's only the flywheel and wiring harness.


----------



## chris zautner (Nov 17, 2015)

mcobb2 said:


> PS... A lot of the new carbs are not being cleaned well at manufacturing and are leaving debris in the solenoids.


any progress with the 441 c-m?


----------



## mcobb2 (Nov 17, 2015)

None waiting on a carb. Module didn't help.


----------



## chris zautner (Nov 17, 2015)

ya i didn't think a module would help that


----------



## Wood Doctor (Nov 17, 2015)

Change the name of the thread to "No Problematic MS 661".

I ran into something similar this past week with an old 024 AV. Operator said it was broken. I ran it and could not find a flaw. Then I gave it back to him. Chain brake was on (pushed forward) when he supplied it. Hmmm...


----------



## fordf150 (Nov 17, 2015)

mcobb2 said:


> PS... A lot of the new carbs are not being cleaned well at manufacturing and are leaving debris in the solenoids.


 The debris problem is bad enough Stihl sent Nelson tree service something like 150 new carbs that had been hand disassembled, cleaned, reassembled a few months ago. I had the luxury of changing out quite a few.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 17, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> The debris problem is bad enough Stihl sent Nelson tree service something like 150 new carbs that had been hand disassembled, cleaned, reassembled a few months ago. I had the luxury of changing out quite a few.


Wow! That's pretty pathetic on the manufacturing end. At least they're standing behind them.


----------



## fordf150 (Nov 17, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Wow! That's pretty pathetic on the manufacturing end. At least they're standing behind them.


not without being drug kicking and screaming. from my source, nelson had to threaten canceling their contract to get stihl to do anything. Asplund has already switched to husky because of the issues and nelson is almost there too. Stihl suggested that they run the 271 and 391 since they were having so many problems with the mtronic saws(261/362).


----------



## thomas1 (Nov 17, 2015)

mcobb2 said:


> PS... A lot of the new carbs are not being cleaned well at manufacturing and are leaving debris in the solenoids.



Manufacturing in China?


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 17, 2015)

thomas1 said:


> Manufacturing in China?


Probably


----------



## big t double (Nov 17, 2015)

mcobb2 said:


> PS... A lot of the new carbs are not being cleaned well at manufacturing and are leaving debris in the solenoids.


I've been told this also...we've done a few policy adjustment 261 carb swaps for a larger tree service.


----------



## mcobb2 (Nov 17, 2015)

big t double said:


> I've been told this also...we've done a few policy adjustment 261 carb swaps for a larger tree service.


Bingo seems more problematic in the 261's


----------



## mcobb2 (Nov 17, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Probably


Zama...


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 17, 2015)

mcobb2 said:


> Zama...


Oh no! Surely not! Lol.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Nov 17, 2015)

Wasn't there an issue with the fuel puddling in the 661 manifold and they changed it ?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 17, 2015)

China is my guess as well, just look at the quality of today's carb's vs the older ones. Poor castings, machining and fitment.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 17, 2015)

nitehawk55 said:


> Wasn't there an issue with the fuel puddling in the 661 manifold and they changed it ?


This perfect running 661 has the intake with the bellows and rubber washers inside it.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 17, 2015)

mcobb2 said:


> Zama...



Zama = Stihl.


----------



## mcobb2 (Nov 17, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> Zama = Stihl.


Yes it's owned by Stihl but still manufactured in Riceland...


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 17, 2015)

mcobb2 said:


> Yes it's owned by Stihl but still manufactured in Riceland...



Yes and I bet many other parts on Stihl and husky saws are made there.


----------



## mcobb2 (Nov 17, 2015)

Look under the FS 38... I used to rip the stickers off. Hurt my fingers so I just quit promoting them. Sticker says "Made by Stihl in China" or something really close to those lines.


----------



## David Young (Nov 18, 2015)

Brad,
I think you have a great scientific method going on here, nice job.
the thing I may offer to you while you are looking for answers is this.

think a little out of the box too. could a tank vent or a marginal crank seal cause a problem, iffy base seal. just offering out of the box thoughts. likely it will be in the carb itself that seems the most likely.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Nov 18, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> Zama = Stihl.



There is more to it than that. I can't remember the details, @Definitive Dave explained it to me a few weeks ago.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 18, 2015)

It was pointed out to me by a fish once that i bought a chinese knockoff of a chinese made zama carb ,so the chinese are making knockoffs of their own product now .


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 18, 2015)

David Young said:


> think a little out of the box too. could a tank vent or a marginal crank seal cause a problem, iffy base seal. just offering out of the box thoughts. likely it will be in the carb itself that seems the most likely.


Great point. I've considered the possibility of an air leak. You wouldn't expect it on such a new saw, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Nov 18, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> It was pointed out to me by a fish once that i bought a chinese knockoff of a chinese made zama carb ,so the chinese are making knockoffs of their own product now .



Zama also makes carbs without their name cast in them, if it infringes on an agreement they have standing with a manufacturer. I normally don't buy a lot of AM parts, but the AM carbs I have seen and used have been great.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 18, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Next I have to determine the source of the problem. Since his is running perfectly, I'm thinking I'll put my parts on his saw, one at a time.


The more I think about this, the more I think I'll put all the mods back on my saw and work from there. The first thing I'm going to do is a pressure/vac test. After that, I'll swap the complete carb, and go from there.


----------



## David Young (Nov 18, 2015)

its yours to do what you want with, my thought is to continue putting parts on the good saw until its not good any more. sometimes while tearing it apart you find the fly in the ointment remember your solo twin with the backward piston.

i know it it a new saw and should't have issues but. its there and real.


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 18, 2015)

Pop up piston....








7


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 18, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> Pop up piston...
> 
> 7


You know it!  Very efficient and totally effective 95% of the time.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Nov 18, 2015)

Have a close look at the throttle plates on both carbs and see if there is any difference in them . My husky dealer had a 562 that was bogging and the throttle plate design was a bit different in the new one and it fixed the problem .


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 18, 2015)

nitehawk55 said:


> Have a close look at the throttle plates on both carbs and see if there is any difference in them . My husky dealer had a 562 that was bogging and the throttle plate design was a bit different in the new one and it fixed the problem .


Will do. They made a LOT of changes to the 562 carb! I think it took them four tries to finally get it right.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Nov 18, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Will do. They made a LOT of changes to the 562 carb! I think it took them four tries to finally get it right.



Yes it did and the Stihl MS 200T too !


----------



## CR888 (Nov 18, 2015)

Interesting thread Brad. Time consuming and full of frustration but when you discover the failing component we'll all be the wiser.


----------



## CR888 (Nov 18, 2015)

nitehawk55 said:


> Yes it did and the Stihl MS 200T too !


But it was not 4 carbs......probably closer to 14!!lol


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 18, 2015)

You went through all that previous hassle and didn't vac/pressure test


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 18, 2015)

procarbine2k1 said:


> There is more to it than that. I can't remember the details, @Definitive Dave explained it to me a few weeks ago.



The lines of who owns what isn't 100% clear, as Stihl wasn't allowed to buy Zama outright do to monopoly laws.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 19, 2015)

This saw is going to be the death of me, lol.

I started off this evening by putting the modded parts all back on my saw. I vac and pressure tested it, both holding steady at 10 PSI.

Out to the wood pile I went. The bog came right back, although not as severe, but it was there. So, I swapped on the carb from the other saw. No improvement. I then swapped the coils. Again, no improvement. I then went to quite a bit of trouble to swap out the wiring harness. Again, no improvement! While doing the harness swap, I also removed and carefully inspected my impulse hose, fuel lines, and fuel filter. Everything looked great.

So that this point, I installed all of my parts on Edwad's saw along with all mods. This included my wiring harness, coil, carb, ported cylinder, modded muffler, and Maxflow filter.. *HIS SAW RUNS PERFECT with ALL of my parts*! What is up with this thing?

Again, I went back to vac and pressure test my saw. This time I removed the flywheel and oil pump and sprayed it down with Windex, looking for any hint of a bubble. Nothing! I even dropped it down to 15 PSI of vacuum, which it will hold indefinitely. I then noticed that the sides of my straight walled intake boot were collapsing in, significantly. I had watched during operation and hadn't seen them move. None the less, I didn't like what I saw. I decided to install the original intake boot with the two large rubber washer. No collapse now under the same 15 PSI of vacuum!

The only parts of mine that I have no swapped to his saw is my intake, impulse hose, and fuel lines. And BTW, his saw has the bellow style intake boot.

I'm out of time tonight, but I'm wondering if this straight walled boot is actually the problem.

Is it possible to have a crank seal leak ONLY when it's hot?


----------



## LRains (Nov 19, 2015)

I would be suprised if the vac test didn't show a leak if it's cracked but stranger things have happened. If the boots integrity is failing maybe that's the case. I have watched from your posts the frustration and it's nice to see you getting it narrowed down.


----------



## fordf150 (Nov 19, 2015)

Haven't seen it but I could see a seal only leaking when heat is involved. By chance did you turn the crank while you testing pressure and vac? I always give the crank a couple spins while under vacuum and pressure just to check. I have found some seals that passed vac test until I spun the crank


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 19, 2015)

Yes, I spun the crank both while under vacuum and pressure. I'm very seriously temped to replace both seals just on principle.


----------



## dbittle (Nov 19, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Yes, I spun the crank both while under vacuum and pressure. I'm very seriously temped to replace both seals just on principle.


Will your saw run properly with the parts you removed from his saw to install your parts? If it won't, then the offending component is still hiding somewhere on your chassis. Candidates could include seals. I don't know how the flywheel could cause the symptoms you are experiencing, but you have it off so it is another swap candidate. You have exonerated a lot of the parts from your saw already by running them on his saw, but it sounds to me like you haven't found the right one yet.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 19, 2015)

No, my saw will not run right in any configuration that I have tried.

The flywheel. Yes, I forgot the mention that earlier and did forget to swap it. I can't imagine that being it, but I'm certainly game to try about anything at this point.

I installed his coil, wiring harness, and coil on my saw with the ported cylinder and modded muffler. All electronic components, minus the flywheel have been swapped from one saw to the other. Since his saw runs perfectly with my modded cylinder and muffler, I'm ruling that out. His saw runs perfectly with any parts I've had one it. Mine has the bog with any parts I've put on it. I have not yet run it with the original intake boot. I currently have his stock topend and muffler on it. I didn't have time to run it like that. I'm likely not to run it again until I install new seals.


----------



## jmssaws (Nov 19, 2015)

My stihl engineer buddy has a building full of 661's that just can't be fixed now matter what u change. When a tech at a dealership can't fix it they send it to stihl and then him, he said world wide it's a big problem, one that stihl is scrambling to try and fix. He gets warranty saws from all over but it's amazing how many are in his shop, most with a bog or seized for no reason.


----------



## jmssaws (Nov 19, 2015)

I've asked before but is it a lean or fat bog?


----------



## funky sawman (Nov 19, 2015)

To me it sounded like a lean bog. Brad, it seems odd to me that many saws would have crank seals that leaked only when hot......besides that, thanks much to brad for his hard work put into diagnosing this elusive problem.
Another thought, how about the crankcase? casting flaw in the crank throw area causing puddling?


----------



## jmssaws (Nov 19, 2015)

Has to be in the intake I would think.


----------



## Mtthwvn (Nov 19, 2015)

I have not yet run it with the original intake boot. [/QUOTE]

Have you tried running his intake boot on your saw? Your intake boot collapsing could be a problem. The throttle closing abruptly while coming out of the cut and the saw at WOT could be causing it to collapse


----------



## funky sawman (Nov 19, 2015)

The 661 I had problem with had its problems when hot, maybe poor crankcase casting is causing small air leak in crankthrow area when the mag casing is hot


----------



## funky sawman (Nov 19, 2015)

I wouldn't assume that stihl has crappy castings, but after seeing many NEW dolmars with holes in the crankcase casting, it makes me wonder


----------



## jmssaws (Nov 19, 2015)

I have a 066 that kept lean seizing and when I first got it is like to never found the tiny hole in the crank case,from the factory. Finally aired it up and held it under water.


----------



## jmssaws (Nov 19, 2015)

My money is on the intake


----------



## CR888 (Nov 20, 2015)

jmssaws said:


> My money is on the intake


There has to be 'good reason' stihl changed its design and stopped using Brads style intake. Maybe the rubber washer style rings some found inside their intake were a 'tempery fix' to prevent collapsing of the intake under operation untill a new design was made and produced. Brad removed his Rubber Orings in intake?? Brad is no dill and is closing in on this issue but my guess is intake as well. l'm sure he would have got to the bottom of this without AS, but by sharing and taking time to document the issue will make us all a little wiser.


----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 20, 2015)

Nice work Brad.

Is the coil from Edwads 661 the new updated one, or the origional one that Stihl put on the 661's ?


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 20, 2015)

> Have you tried running his intake boot on your saw?


I have not. I have re-installed my intake that is just like his, complete with rubber washers. It does not collapse under 15PSI of vacuum.



Moparmyway said:


> Is the coil from Edwads 661 the new updated one, or the origional one that Stihl put on the 661's ?


The PN is same. However, there is another four digit number on it that is different. Both cool run perfectly on the other saw.

Here's where I am on this. I'm splitting the case on this thing. Both case halves will be inspected carefully. I will block sand both mating surfaces on a sheet of glass. I will put it back together with Permatex 518. I will be replacing the fuel lines, fuel filter, tank vent, and impulse hose.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Nov 21, 2015)

Definately a man on a mission......... ^^


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 21, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> I have not. I have re-installed my intake that is just like his, complete with rubber washers. It does not collapse under 15PSI of vacuum.
> 
> 
> The PN is same. However, there is another four digit number on it that is different. Both cool run perfectly on the other saw.
> ...



On a saw that runs overall that well? you're a crazy man! 







Cough cough. I would likely do the same thing or it would drive me nuts.


----------



## Mtthwvn (Nov 21, 2015)

Any updates Brad?


----------



## shwinecat (Nov 21, 2015)

Brad, just a thought. Once you get this figured out, which you will. It is just a matter of time. I would be willing to throw in some serious cash to buy all the saws that Stihl has with bog issues before you go public with the results. 

One friend to another, you have gone this far and are so close. Take a deep breath slow down and don't let your frustrations get the best of you. The last thing you want at this point and time is to get it fixed and not be able to pin point what it was. If it was simple it would have already been found and Stihl would be having its dealers making the fixes. Time is money and think about how much time you have into this saw already. Hang in there!!!


----------



## nk14zp (Nov 28, 2015)

Just give the bogging 661 to trx to crush and run your flight tested 390.


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 25, 2015)

Any updates ?


----------



## PhilMcWoody (Dec 25, 2015)

mcobb2 said:


> PS... A lot of the new carbs are not being cleaned well at manufacturing and are leaving debris in the solenoids.



Ha ha now another new wrinkle to think about  the amount folk pay for OEM, one would think it would be _poifict_! like my spelling.

Thanks for the hyper interesting thread -- I am relaxing while Wife and MIL fuss over the doneness of the pork, after defusing conflict between the 18 and 21 yr old siblings on Xmas day, I took all the stress out of the _sitchayshun_, but need to destress myself. don't know how i did it but I give myself a tiny tinfoil medal anyways. Well, at least for now. Lol.


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 11, 2016)

you get this thing fixed yet?

goodnite brad


----------



## bikemike (Jan 11, 2016)

Going everything auto this electronic that where the heck is the electric start option and the auto chain tension digital tach and electronic decompression valve. Maybe add a back blow option too to blow the debris off the air filter


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 12, 2016)

I believe a new coil cured the issue.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 12, 2016)

Yes. They put the new updated coil and a new wiring harness on it. It runs perfect now. We used it over Christmas to fell and buck a large dead elm tree. It never stuttered once.


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 12, 2016)

who is they?

morning brad


----------



## TRTermite (Jan 13, 2016)

shwinecat said:


> Brad, just a thought. Once you get this figured out, which you will. It is just a matter of time. I would be willing to throw in some serious cash to buy all the saws that Stihl has with bog issues before you go public with the results.
> 
> One friend to another, you have gone this far and are so close. Take a deep breath slow down and don't let your frustrations get the best of you. The last thing you want at this point and time is to get it fixed and not be able to pin point what it was. If it was simple it would have already been found and Stihl would be having its dealers making the fixes. Time is money and think about how much time you have into this saw already. Hang in there!!!



Disregard the comments on monetarily capitalizing on "STIHLs" Problem. When he does figure out the ISSUE(s) There are Many readers /followers sitting on the edge of their seat with anticipation,,, To NOT get the rest of the story would be like reading a GREAT book but getting to the end you find the LAST chapter or paragraph is NOT there. 
BRAD::: I for one would not hold it against you if this is what you would do BUT I would consider you a TEASE.
I have to admit this thread is drawing out a lot of suspense... (and I am kinda enjoying it)


----------



## TRTermite (Jan 13, 2016)

Now I see a coil is involved as the Butler that did it's assistant.
Brad---Thanks for the read


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 13, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> Yes. They put the new updated coil and a new wiring harness on it. It runs perfect now. We used it over Christmas to fell and buck a large dead elm tree. It never stuttered once.



Do you have a part number on those brad ?


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 13, 2016)

sounds like he took it to a dealer to get it fixed


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 13, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> Yes. They put the new updated coil and a new wiring harness on it. It runs perfect now. We used it over Christmas to fell and buck a large dead elm tree. It never stuttered once.





TRTermite said:


> Disregard the comments on monetarily capitalizing on "STIHLs" Problem. When he does figure out the ISSUE(s) There are Many readers /followers sitting on the edge of their seat with anticipation,,, To NOT get the rest of the story would be like reading a GREAT book but getting to the end you find the LAST chapter or paragraph is NOT there.
> BRAD::: I for one would not hold it against you if this is what you would do BUT I would consider you a TEASE.
> I have to admit this thread is drawing out a lot of suspense... (and I am kinda enjoying it)



Am I missing something?


----------



## LRains (Jan 13, 2016)

I too was wondering how this saw was coming along. Well I'm glad to see you got your saw going !! Nothing like being frustrated chasing a problem.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 13, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> Go ahead, make your point.



Remember he runs boat oil Brad. 

Big fish in a really small pond, with nothing better to do than fallow you around, threaten people, and act so childish it's become nothing more than amusing.


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 13, 2016)

Brad, I thought that you had already tried swapping coil and the wiring harness off a good running saw with no luck? What did they do different?


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 13, 2016)

Andyshine77 said:


> To make a point that will more than likely fall on deaf ears.
> 
> To get back on topic. The saw in question actually ran fine the stumble was almost not noticeable, if a new coil fixed the issue, it was a bad coil nothing more. This isn't the first, or last 661 that's had this issue, and I've seen the same issue in a few 441's now.


It won't fall on deaf ears, that's how everyone got banned the last time.


I realize the problem he had with the saw. And he stated what fixed it. What I was asking is why didn't it fix the problem the first time he swapped coils? Take a while for the m-tronic to adjust itself? Or did the dealer do somthin different than Brad. Just tryin to clarify so there is a clear answer for people who have this problem in the future.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 13, 2016)

Deets066 said:


> It won't fall on deaf ears, that's how everyone got banned the last time.
> 
> 
> I realize the problem he had with the saw. And he stated what fixed it. What I was asking is why didn't it fix the problem the first time he swapped coils? Take a while for the m-tronic to adjust itself? Or did the dealer do somthin different than Brad. Just tryin to clarify so there is a clear answer for people who have this problem in the future.



When i had an issue with a coil on an mtron i asked if i could just take it and put it in myself..the answer was no.


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 13, 2016)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> When i had an issue with a coil on an mtron i asked if i could just take it and put it in myself..the answer was no.


Wonder why


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 13, 2016)

To those actually interested in this saw, yes, the dealer put the new coil and wiring harness in this saw. When they hooked it up to their diagnostic computer, it could not communicate with the controller/coil. I can't tell you why the coil swap I did made no change. I have no idea.


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 13, 2016)

Did the Stihl tech have any input about fixing your saw or did he just hand it over and say here ya go?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 13, 2016)

Deets066 said:


> Wonder why



They told me the process had to be completed by a stihl mechanic.

Stihls rules..not mine.


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 13, 2016)

Oops to late


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 13, 2016)

The saw has since been used to drop and buck a large dead elm tree, about 30" DBH. It ran flawlessly.


----------



## LRains (Jan 13, 2016)

If they replaced the coil and harness the harness would be the failure in my opinion. Especially if they couldn't get continuity with the coil. I would doubt it would be IP addressed.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 13, 2016)

LRains said:


> If they replaced the coil and harness the harness would be the failure in my opinion. Especially if they could get continuity with the coil. I would doubt it would be IP addressed.


Both coils and harness ran perfect on another saw with the same mods. I have no explanation for that.


----------



## LRains (Jan 13, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> Both coils and harness ran perfect on another saw with the same mods. I have no explanation for that.



I know IP addressed sensors are coming more poplar in the automotive world, but I would be stunned if coils on a chainsaw are. Well I'm gald it's running for you.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 13, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> To those actually interested in this saw, yes, the dealer put the new coil and wiring harness in this saw. When they hooked it up to their diagnostic computer, it could not communicate with the controller/coil. I can't tell you why the coil swap I did made no change. I have no idea.



When Stihl recalled the fuel cap my FS110, my dealer wouldn't let me in stall the new cap lol.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 13, 2016)

Did we ever figure out why the first 'good' coil off the other saw did not fix the problem? I believe Deets asked this question, as well.


----------



## hseII (Jan 13, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> To those actually interested in this saw, yes, the dealer put the new coil and wiring harness in this saw. When they hooked it up to their diagnostic computer, it could not communicate with the controller/coil. I can't tell you why the coil swap I did made no change. I have no idea.



Probably because with these new saws, the programs/software are needed to do much more than change the plug.

This is what took place in the heavy equipment market 20 some odd years ago: without the computer, and the knowledge to run the program; forget it.

I'll personally stick with my 1122s and 1128s.

You can keep the extra wiring.


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 13, 2016)

cgraham1 said:


> Did we ever figure out why the first 'good' coil off the other saw did not fix the problem? I believe Deets asked this question, as well.


Mystery


----------



## hseII (Jan 13, 2016)

cgraham1 said:


> Did we ever figure out why the first 'good' coil off the other saw did not fix the problem? I believe Deets asked this question, as well.


He said he didn't know: and quite frankly, unless he's got the software to communicate with the wondersaw, he can't. 

This is a surefire way to require dealer servicing: it really does cut out the modifiers. 

Think about it: what would you do if your MS661 started acting crazy?... 

Oh Wait, 
You would send it back to the porter, and it would be resolved.


----------



## big t double (Jan 13, 2016)

LRains said:


> I know IP addressed sensors are coming more poplar in the automotive world, but I would be stunned if coils on a chainsaw are. Well I'm gald it's running for you.


There's no ip address linked to any mtronic system that I'm aware of.


----------



## big t double (Jan 13, 2016)

Andyshine77 said:


> When Stihl recalled the fuel cap my FS110, my dealer wouldn't let me in stall the new cap lol.


It makes Stihl dealers feel worthy. Useless bags of crap they are!


----------



## hseII (Jan 13, 2016)

stihl sawing said:


> And you think it's ok for you to call names when you report everyone that does you. Not cool Brad, Stuff that goes on in other places does not need to be brought here to hash out. Hopefully this thread will get locked.



Rick,

You are wise. 

I Mean, You should be, after all that experience, but you are wise. 

Geritol really must work wonders. 

I wouldn't want your last old job, even if it paid good money. 

Thank You for doing what you did, when you were still modding.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 13, 2016)

hseII said:


> I WholeHeartedly Believe Every Word of that: your last few post have shown your blind loyalty.
> 
> Be careful of Blind Loyalty; it will get you in a bind.
> 
> ...



Get me into a bind? like what?

Most of the builder do fine work and I've always said so. However based on my many years around here, most builders also seem to have philological problems. Must be aluminum poisoning.


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 13, 2016)

I've had just about enough of this fighting,

IF YOU DON'T HAVE ANYTHING NICE TO SAY THEN DON'T POST...... will re-open once I clean up the muddy posts


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 13, 2016)

Talk about losing context.........

It's almost like the name calling never happened..........


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 13, 2016)

that's the point.....


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 13, 2016)

stihlboy said:


> that's the point.....



The point is to wipe away any misdeeds, or violations of the rules?

Where do I sign up for that membership Gold Card?

I did a week stretch at Camp recently that was later decided to be in error. Who is going to give me back that week of AS Zen?


----------



## big t double (Jan 14, 2016)

Why was my post quoting LRains about the mtronic not having an ip address deleted?


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 14, 2016)

Jon1212 said:


> The point is to wipe away any misdeeds, or violations of the rules?
> 
> Where do I sign up for that membership Gold Card?
> 
> I did a week stretch at Camp recently that was later decided to be in error. Who is going to give me back that week of AS Zen?



qtla

unreal


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 14, 2016)

Wow.


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 14, 2016)

Jon1212 said:


> The point is to wipe away any misdeeds, or violations of the rules?
> 
> Where do I sign up for that membership Gold Card?
> 
> I did a week stretch at Camp recently that was later decided to be in error. Who is going to give me back that week of AS Zen?


Ok

rule number 11."The moderating, support and other teams reserve the right to edit, remove or put on moderation queue any post at any time. The determination of what is construed as indecent, vulgar, spam, etc. is noted in these points is up to ArboristSite.com team members and not users."


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 14, 2016)

Jon1212 said:


> The point is to wipe away any misdeeds, or violations of the rules?
> 
> Where do I sign up for that membership Gold Card?
> 
> I did a week stretch at Camp recently that was later decided to be in error. Who is going to give me back that week of AS Zen?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 14, 2016)

Just cause you can, don't mean you should..
Let the light shine on all of it.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 14, 2016)

big t double said:


> Why was my post quoting LRains about the mtronic not having an ip address deleted?


Friendly fire???
Lol.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 14, 2016)

Well my last post was deleted so forget this place.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 14, 2016)

stihl sawing said:


> Well my last post was deleted so forget this place.


 So were mine big deal.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 14, 2016)

Andyshine77 said:


>


You look just like you buddy from ohio. both crybabys.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 14, 2016)

stihl sawing said:


> Well my last post was deleted so forget this place.


Maybe they should delete the whole thread..
Wouldn't be the first time..


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 14, 2016)

cgraham1 said:


> View attachment 478457


I love you too, sweetheart!


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 14, 2016)

enough of the fighting, its not good for the site as a whole.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 14, 2016)

Hedgerow said:


> Maybe they should delete the whole thread..
> Wouldn't be the first time..





blsnelling said:


> I love you too, sweetheart!


You gonna give him a warning like you just did me. Probably not.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 14, 2016)

stihl sawing said:


> You gonna give him a warning like you just did me. Probably not.


You don't like me calling you sweetheart?


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 14, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> You don't like me calling you sweetheart?


brad, stop feeding the fire. everyone is a little tense at this point and needs to calm down


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 14, 2016)

I was trying to help brad early in this thread. I still had interest in it.

what happened on the other site should have stayed there not here

I didn't bring it he did

sorry but I had to say my peace


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 14, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> You don't like me calling you sweetheart?


You quoted the wrong post...


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 14, 2016)

You called graham your sweetheart Freddie..
Lol.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 14, 2016)

stihlboy said:


> brad, stop feeding the fire. everyone is a little tense at this point and needs to calm down


I'd ban him..
Just sayin...
Lol


----------



## ckelp (Jan 14, 2016)

It's like a cripple fight I can't look away


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Mike Gott (Jan 14, 2016)

This dam good entertainment!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## ckelp (Jan 14, 2016)

Mike Gott said:


> This dam good entertainment!



Right!!!!
Also I'll be in ban camp if trigger happy sees me too


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 14, 2016)

ckelp said:


> Right!!!!
> Also I'll be in ban camp if trigger happy sees me too


why?


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 14, 2016)

ckelp said:


> Right!!!!
> Also I'll be in ban camp if trigger happy sees me too


Nahh! He quit.


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 14, 2016)

big t double said:


> Why was my post quoting LRains about the mtronic not having an ip address deleted?


It's still there Ted, post 98


----------



## big t double (Jan 14, 2016)

Deets066 said:


> It's still there Ted, post 98


Then the mod squad put it back...I looked several times last night and it wasn't there...I wasn't even drunk.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 14, 2016)

Posts get deleted and people get banned but nobody is ever responsible or knows why. Is stihlboy the new sheriff in town?


----------



## big t double (Jan 14, 2016)

I have an honest question...more out of curiosity. @blsnelling did the dealer make this repair under warranty even though the saw had been ported? I'm sure some dealers would be sticklers about the rules and deny the warranty since the saw wasnt stock...of course if you put a stock muffler back on, they probably wouldn't know the cylinder had been ported....until they ran it maybe...also would be interested in seeing the mdg readings after they installed the new module and test ran the saw. I've wanted to compare stock vs ported saws on that machine. Just to see what changes...if anything.


----------



## Stihl working hard (Jan 14, 2016)

Andyshine77 said:


> I believe a new coil cured the issue.


Cured mine runs great now


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hedgerow said:


> Maybe they should delete the whole thread..
> Wouldn't be the first time..


Yeah....delete posts, lock threads, ban people.

Must be a powder puff site, Not a chainsaw forum


----------



## USMC615 (Jan 14, 2016)

KenJax Tree said:


> Posts get deleted and people get banned but nobody is ever responsible or knows why. Is stihlboy the new sheriff in town?


I was thinking a rebirth of the old skool, pistol-totin' Sheriff BA...with the all-time best, classic line next..."What seems to be the problem in here?"


----------



## dieselfitter (Jan 14, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/embed/Y_76RK_5bBs


----------



## ckelp (Jan 14, 2016)

stihlboy said:


> why?



I feel this site thinks it's bigger then it is, and the only game in town wich I'd not the case.
You ban members that attract people like Randymac. Or eccentric hell you banned a ex mod of the site.

All you do when you ban people is drive them to other sites in turn is lowering the sites hits wich makes less $$ for the owners.

Good Day Sir


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 14, 2016)

Deets066 said:


> Yeah....delete posts, lock threads, ban people.
> 
> Must be a powder puff site, Not a chainsaw forum



I think all the builders should just build the best 661 they can and send them to a non-biased party and run em' to see what they got and not have the losers act like an ass-hoe .. then the debate is over


----------



## Gologit (Jan 14, 2016)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I think all the builders should just build the best 661 they can and send them to a non-biased party and run em' to see what they got and not have the losers act like an ass-hoe .. then the debate is over



I'd volunteer for that. I know a couple of good fallers that would be objective and fair in their opinions. The saws would be put into a real-world cutting environment and get the snot ran out of them. No weekend warrior cookie cutting foolishness but real falling and bucking and run by guys who really know what a saw should be doing and what it's capable of.
I'm serious about this. The saws would be well taken care of, within commercial cutting parameters, but they wouldn't be babied.
The builder could specify what fuel/oil mix they want but beyond that it would be strictly up to the operator .
Builder pays for the ride both ways.
Any takers?


----------



## wampum (Jan 14, 2016)

I started burning coal this year.So I joined a site about coal.2 days ago I was having trouble with my controller,it runs the stove automatically.So I asked a question and was told by another member he did not know anything about those "girly" things. I immediately thought of what is going on with the modders on this site.The "girly"statement was meant as a joke or a jab towards me,I laughed it off and told him because I asked the question I also knew nothing about them.

This is my take on the situation here.Guys are guys they are going to throw out jabs. That comes with the territory,so the ones that are on the receiving end have to man up grow a couple and allow their skin to get thick. Last night I believe the problem started around post #80.Then another post was posted about all the trouble on another site and went into detail about what happened on that site.That was the one and only post that I personally deleted.I also handed out a warning for that post because it definitely stirred the pot.

This bickering back and forth over the last couple of months has caused a lot of problems.I also agree that we have lost some good people,I hope they come back.I can do little about what has taken place over the last couple of months. I would hope that we can move on.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 14, 2016)

Gologit said:


> I'd volunteer for that. I know a couple of good fallers that would be objective and fair in their opinions. The saws would be put into a real-world cutting environment and get the snot ran out of them. No weekend warrior cookie cutting foolishness but real falling and bucking and run by guys who really know what a saw should be doing and what it's capable of.
> I'm serious about this. The saws would be well taken care of, within commercial cutting parameters, but they wouldn't be babied.
> The builder could specify what fuel/oil mix they want but beyond that it would be strictly up to the operator .
> Builder pays for the ride both ways.
> Any takers?


Well I would say that of all the guys here, The loggers would give them the toughest test. They would get the heck run out of them. Wouldn't take long to see which one couldn't take it.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 14, 2016)

stihl sawing said:


> Well I would say that of all the guys here, The loggers would give them the toughest test. They would get the heck run out of them. Wouldn't take long to see which one couldn't take it.



Good call bossman , id love to see the end result.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 14, 2016)

wampum said:


> I started burning coal this year.So I joined a site about coal.2 days ago I was having trouble with my controller,it runs the stove automatically.So I asked a question and was told by another member he did not know anything about those "girly" things. I immediately thought of what is going on with the modders on this site.The "girly"statement was meant as a joke or a jab towards me,I laughed it off and told him because I asked the question I also knew nothing about them.
> 
> This is my take on the situation here.Guys are guys they are going to throw out jabs. That comes with the territory,so the ones that are on the receiving end have to man up grow a couple and allow their skin to get thick. Last night I believe the problem started around post #80.Then another post was posted about all the trouble on another site and went into detail about what happened on that site.That was the one and only post that I personally deleted.I also handed out a warning for that post because it definitely stirred the pot.
> 
> This bickering back and forth over the last couple of months has caused a lot of problems.I also agree that we have lost some good people,I hope they come back.I can do little about what has taken place over the last couple of months. I would hope that we can move on.


I bet the deleted post and warning went over real well. Bringing what happened on another site here is nothing more than to stir the pot and throw gas on the fire, then play victim by running to the owners and mods, everyone has seen it. Some things on AS will never change.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 14, 2016)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Good call bossman , id love to see the end result.


Bossman!..lol No boss here. But I'd like to see the results too. but I never had a tree scream Your saw is too slow before. what difference does it make it a stock saw gets through the cut in 5 seconds and a ported one in 4.8. But to each his own I guess, us being different is what makes the world go round.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 14, 2016)

KenJax Tree said:


> I bet the deleted post and warning went over real well. *Bringing what happened on another site here is nothing more than to stir the pot and throw gas on the fire, then play victim by running to the owners and mods*, everyone has seen it. Somethings on AS will never change.


Zactly...
Yep. Blame the riff raff, whoever they are. I was serious about the tin-foil hats and conspiracy theories. There's a bunch of ****ing nut jobs around here...


----------



## wampum (Jan 14, 2016)

KenJax Tree said:


> I bet the deleted post and warning went over real well. Bringing what happened on another site here is nothing more than to stir the pot and throw gas on the fire, then play victim by running to the owners and mods, everyone has seen it. Somethings on AS will never change.




I'll put it this way that dog don't trail like it use to.Each complaint will be dealt with according to the facts.As far as riff raff,I do not buy that either.We have a lot of good members here,not riff raff. If someone runs to me a red flag usually goes up. I am not going to hand out warnings or ban anyone just because someone else thinks they should be warned or banned.I will however issue infractions for breaking the rules.Name calling,insults and bad language are a few,but that works both ways.A member can not run to the Mods so to speak, complain about name calling and then himself call others names.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 14, 2016)

wampum said:


> I'll put it this way that dog don't trail like it use to.Each complaint will be dealt with according to the facts.As far as riff raff,I do not buy that either.We have a lot of good members here,not riff raff. If someone runs to me a red flag usually goes up. I am not going to hand out warnings or ban anyone just because someone else thinks they should be warned or banned.I will however issue infractions for breaking the rules.Name calling,insults and bad language are a few,but that works both ways.A member can not run to the Mods so to speak, complain about name calling and then himself call others names.


Fair enough...you're pickin' up what i'm puttin' down.


----------



## Hinerman (Jan 14, 2016)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I think all the builders should just build the best 661 they can and send them to a non-biased party and run em' to see what they got and not have the losers act like an ass-hoe .. _*then the debate is over *_


 
You are kidding right? A build off will only fuel the fire IMO. The "debate" will never end.


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 14, 2016)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I think all the builders should just build the best 661 they can and send them to a non-biased party and run em' to see what they got and not have the losers act like an ass-hoe .. then the debate is over


May happen sooner than you think


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 14, 2016)

Hinerman said:


> You are kidding right? A build off will only fuel the fire IMO. The "debate" will never end.



Same wood..same chain..same tune for the obvious reasons if the cookie cuttin route was taken.

A faller wouldnt time cuts anyway , Bob's opinion would be solid about how the saw performs all over the board.

Id like to see it both ways.

when i lost in any aspect of life i competed in i tried to figure out how to win again instead of actin like a b!tch about losing and makin excuses..its a shame more people cant adopt that attitude.


----------



## USMC615 (Jan 14, 2016)

Cars couldn't have sung it better...'Let the good times roll...let them knock you around'...and we'll see who gets the prize waiting at the end. 

And here's the prize with all the braggin' rights...


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 14, 2016)

Deets066 said:


> May happen sooner than you think



I already know


----------



## Toad22t (Jan 14, 2016)

Hedgerow said:


> I'd ban him..
> Just sayin...
> Lol



Ya we know how that works around here!


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 14, 2016)

wampum said:


> I'll put it this way that dog don't trail like it use to.Each complaint will be dealt with according to the facts.As far as riff raff,I do not buy that either.We have a lot of good members here,not riff raff. If someone runs to me a red flag usually goes up.* I am not going to hand out warnings or ban anyone just because someone else thinks they should be warned or banned*.I will however issue infractions for breaking the rules.Name calling,insults and bad language are a few,but that works both ways.*A member can not run to the Mods so to speak, complain about name calling and then himself call others names*.



Hahaha!

Yeah, maybe that's the way you would approach matters, but unfortunately, some other folks don't deal in logic, reality, or the notion to do what is right.

A person can't run crying to the moderators that they are being picked, or accused of being a malcontent, and then turn around, and post the discord on another site, then call people names? Wow! You might want to share those thoughts with others.

Just so we're clear, "riff raff, pathetic buddies, and losers" are all names quite a few of us have been called for not going along with the manifesto. In fact there was a post in the unedited version of this thread where a group of my friends were called "losers". I wonder what infraction the offender received?


----------



## Toad22t (Jan 14, 2016)

Toad22t said:


> Ya we know how that works around here!



**** You dumba$$! Your so stupid sometimes!


----------



## big t double (Jan 14, 2016)

Toad22t said:


> **** You dumba$$! Your so stupid sometimes!


whoa...you on drugs son? hahahahaha


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 14, 2016)

Toad22t said:


> **** You dumba$$! Your so stupid sometimes!


Adam,
You should "report" yourself.


----------



## big t double (Jan 14, 2016)

can you get moderated for insulting your own self?


----------



## Toad22t (Jan 14, 2016)

Toad22t said:


> Ya we know how that works around here!





Toad22t said:


> **** You dumba$$! Your so stupid sometimes!



This is almost better then fighting with my self! Well almost!




Jon1212 said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Yeah, maybe that's the way you would approach matters, but unfortunately, some other folks don't deal in logic, reality, or the notion to do what is right.
> 
> ...



Preach it brother Jon!


----------



## Toad22t (Jan 14, 2016)

I'll tell you what the make sex is better when I argue/fight with myself!


----------



## rocketnorton (Jan 14, 2016)

just my $.02 cad - 40% usd... timed cookie cutting would be the way to go for findin out speed. the loggers thoughts would be useful in how "useable" the power is in their world. I have done a very little loggin, many yr ago. lot of things to be concerned with, other than outright speed.


----------



## dall (Jan 14, 2016)

ok heres my thought if gonna do a build off i feel loggers should be given these saws for a month and see how they really perform that should be long enough to see how the saw would be not just a few cookie cuts where the saw doesnt have time to come apart


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 14, 2016)

I don't think any of it is a good idea...... period.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 14, 2016)

Toad22t said:


> I'll tell you what the make sex is better when I argue/fight with myself!



Right or left handed ?


----------



## Toad22t (Jan 14, 2016)

Jon1212 said:


> Adam,
> You should "report" yourself.



Oh I'm gonna do more then that Jon. I'm gonna tell my mom!!!!!


----------



## Toad22t (Jan 14, 2016)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Right or left handed ?



Usually right but I like to switch it up sometimes! No there is no pics, but there may be a video or two!


----------



## USMC615 (Jan 14, 2016)

Toad22t said:


> Usually right but I like to switch it up sometimes! No there is no pics, but there may be a video or two!


Lol...


----------



## TonyK (Jan 14, 2016)

Toad22t, We usually have a problem with someone "baiting" a user but we rarely have a problem with someone being a master baiter. I will leave you too it since you seem to have it well in hand.


----------



## TonyK (Jan 14, 2016)

PS. I think Fiddy posted some new snacky pics over on the WTF thread if you need some visual aids.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 14, 2016)

So, 661 problem solved by swapping out the harness and coil?
I thought these items were earlier (pre-dealer involvement) swapped with a known good saw, without solving the problem on the 'bad' saw, or causing a problem on the known 'good' saw when swapped into it?

If that is the case, and because this thread is the perfect candidate for comprehension fails, assumptive farkups and conspiracy theories, I'm calling it thus:

There was more wrong (or finer details about the problem being withheld) but the dealer or Brad doesn't want the world to know about it, either because the former is being rail-roaded by head office to **** about the issue lest word gets out, or the latter either made a basic diagnostic error they are unwilling to admit to or is seeking to profit from the unique info they have garnered in this matter.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jan 14, 2016)

KiwiBro said:


> So, 661 problem solved by swapping out the harness and coil?
> I thought these items were earlier (pre-dealer involvement) swapped with a known good saw, without solving the problem on the 'bad' saw, or causing a problem on the known 'good' saw when swapped into it?
> 
> If that is the case, and because this thread is the perfect candidate for assumptive farkups and conspiracy theories, I'm calling it thus:
> ...


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 14, 2016)

stihlaficionado said:


>


I'll see your , raise you a  and ask how much  does that add up to, to call?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 14, 2016)

TonyK said:


> Toad22t, We usually have a problem with someone "baiting" a user but we rarely have a problem with someone being a master baiter. I will leave you too it since you seem to have it well in hand.



Who is the master-baiter of AS ?

I think its big t double.

Ban him for life.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 14, 2016)

KiwiBro said:


> So, 661 problem solved by swapping out the harness and coil?
> I thought these items were earlier (pre-dealer involvement) swapped with a known good saw, without solving the problem on the 'bad' saw, or causing a problem on the known 'good' saw when swapped into it?
> 
> If that is the case, and because this thread is the perfect candidate for comprehension fails, assumptive farkups and conspiracy theories, I'm calling it thus:
> ...


And there you have it...


And i'da gotten away with it if it hadn't been for those meddling kids!!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 14, 2016)

KiwiBro said:


> I'll see your , raise you a  and ask how much  does that add up to, to call?



You lost me dude.


----------



## big t double (Jan 14, 2016)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Who is the master-baiter of AS ?
> 
> I think its big t double.
> 
> Ban him for life.


youre hot...wanna go on a date?


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jan 14, 2016)

KiwiBro said:


> I'll see your , raise you a  and ask how much  does that add up to, to call?


I'd say the Mods better make this thread an X File 'cause it's going to take Moulder & Scully to decipher at least half the posts


----------



## Toad22t (Jan 14, 2016)

TonyK said:


> Toad22t, We usually have a problem with someone "baiting" a user but we rarely have a problem with someone being a master baiter. I will leave you too it since you seem to have it well in hand.



Usually I'm just classified a master debater!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 14, 2016)

KiwiBro said:


> So, 661 problem solved by swapping out the harness and coil?
> I thought these items were earlier (pre-dealer involvement) swapped with a known good saw, without solving the problem on the 'bad' saw, or causing a problem on the known 'good' saw when swapped into it?
> 
> If that is the case, and because this thread is the perfect candidate for comprehension fails, assumptive farkups and conspiracy theories, I'm calling it thus:
> ...


No secrets here. Yes, I did swap the coil and wiring harness while trying to diagnose it myself. It didn't help at all. The dealer replaced the coil with the new "upgraded" unit, replaced the wiring harness, and also replaced the little metal ring behind the carb that sets in the mouth of the intake boot. They said it was slightly bent, but I saw nothing that would cause a problem when I was in there. If they did anything else to the saw, then I wasn't told. That's all there is to this story, nothing more.


----------



## redbull660 (Jan 14, 2016)

here are two what I assume are new coils?

dirty one is from the funkysawman 661 - where stihl gave him a coil that wasn't released yet.
reads 1144 4700 E 1511

clean one is off a new 661 I have made (D.O.M) 7/15 and reads 1144 4700 D 1515


I think some of my other 661's had 1144 4700 "C"

anyone able to shed some light on this? thanks


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 14, 2016)

Speaking of the boot, the straight boot had no affect on my saw. When vac testing the saw, I found that the straight one collapses far easier than the one with a bellow. I'm leaving the bellow one on my saw. It also facilitates more flex in the saw, should it ever be required of it.


----------



## wampum (Jan 14, 2016)

Jon1212 said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Yeah, maybe that's the way you would approach matters, but unfortunately, some other folks don't deal in logic, reality, or the notion to do what is right.
> 
> ...




Name calling is not a good thing,there was an infraction handed out for that post.


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 14, 2016)

Ac


ckelp said:


> I feel this site thinks it's bigger then it is, and the only game in town wich I'd not the case.
> You ban members that attract people like Randymac. Or eccentric hell you banned a ex mod of the site.
> 
> All you do when you ban people is drive them to other sites in turn is lowering the sites hits wich makes less $$ for the owners.
> ...


Actually I didn't ban anyone..


----------



## albert (Jan 14, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> No secrets here. Yes, I did swap the coil and wiring harness while trying to diagnose it myself. It didn't help at all. The dealer replaced the coil with the new "upgraded" unit, replaced the wiring harness, and also replaced the little metal ring behind the carb that sets in the mouth of the intake boot. They said it was slightly bent, but I saw nothing that would cause a problem when I was in there. If they did anything else to the saw, then I wasn't told. That's all there is to this story, nothing more.


Why did you not follow up on here with the fix yourself? Last word from you was that you were going to do whatever it takes to fix it. But not a word from you, a member asked if the problem was solved and another member posted what he thought was the fix.


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 14, 2016)

KenJax Tree said:


> Posts get deleted and people get banned but nobody is ever responsible or knows why. Is stihlboy the new sheriff in town?




Ive been a moderator since before you joined, nothing new about it


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 14, 2016)

albert said:


> Why did you not follow up on here with the fix yourself? *Last word from you was that you were going to do whatever it takes to fix it.* But not a word from you, a member asked if the problem was solved and another member posted what he thought was the fix.


So you feel you were owed something?

Seems to me there was an issue between seller and customer that was resolved, and turned out to not be very interesting and not worth posting about in a thread that had already blown up. I sure as hell wouldn't have posted any more in this thread. As a matter of fact, why the hell am I posting in it?


----------



## fordf150 (Jan 14, 2016)

ckelp said:


> It's like a cripple fight I can't look away


I can. I have had enough of the ********...booohooo hooo... My post was deleted.... He started it....NOOOO he started it. I have better thing


Chris-PA said:


> So you feel you were owed something?
> 
> Seems to me there was an issue between seller and customer that was resolved, and turned out to not be very interesting and not worth posting about in a thread that had already blown up. I sure as hell wouldn't have posted any more in this thread. As a matter of fact, why the hell am I posting in it?


because your a sucker for drama


----------



## Marshy (Jan 14, 2016)

Please vote if this thread should be locked... FFS


----------



## USMC615 (Jan 14, 2016)

Marshy said:


> Please vote if this thread should be locked... FFS


Big ol' NEGATIVE...let it roll. If ya can't stand the heat...get the hell outta the kitchen. Last time I checked, we ain't here to shake no hands or kiss no babies.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 14, 2016)

Marshy said:


> Please vote if this thread should be locked... FFS


objection, your honor. Misleading. Reads as if only those who want it locked should vote.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 14, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Big ol' fat NEGATIVE...let it roll.


amen


----------



## Marshy (Jan 14, 2016)

KiwiBro said:


> objection, you honor. Misleading. Reads as if only those who want it locked should vote.


Please see the poll at the top of this thread.


----------



## dall (Jan 14, 2016)

i voted no because maybe if they do the competition can get this bs behind them and a little friendly competition never hurt anyone and can help get ideas to make your product better me personally i dont have a ported saw i want the longevity and i do not want to mess up a cylinder or have to do machine work every time something lets go


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 14, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> No secrets here. Yes, I did swap the coil and wiring harness while trying to diagnose it myself. It didn't help at all. The dealer replaced the coil with the new "upgraded" unit, replaced the wiring harness, and also replaced the little metal ring behind the carb that sets in the mouth of the intake boot. They said it was slightly bent, but I saw nothing that would cause a problem when I was in there. If they did anything else to the saw, then I wasn't told. That's all there is to this story, nothing more.


ta. Did you ask why, in light of what you had already discovered when swapping those parts, their advised repairs worked? Could it be there was nothing wrong with the old coil and harness, just that it didn't mate, wasn't matched properly, with the mtronic or other stuff?
Given your old stuff worked on the other, 
good saw, what happens now if you swap the new parts to that known good saw?


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 14, 2016)

Marshy said:


> Please vote if this thread should be locked... FFS



Why would, or should it be locked? 

As long as offensive post continue to written in Dry Erase, the thread can be amended as it goes along.


----------



## USMC615 (Jan 14, 2016)

Did a little editing on my post #195...please re-read. Enuff said.


----------



## Marshy (Jan 14, 2016)

Jon1212 said:


> Why would, or should it be locked?
> 
> As long as offensive post continue to written in Dry Erase, the thread can be amended as it goes along.


I'm looking for input Jon. I do actually take others thoughts into consideration despite popular belief.


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 14, 2016)

"I have a potty mouth"


Gee Eff Why


----------



## albert (Jan 14, 2016)

Nope, just curious what the fix was. I do not live on here and do not pay much attention to drama.


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 14, 2016)

Deets066 said:


> "I have a potty mouth"
> 
> 
> Gee Eff Why


That's stupid


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 14, 2016)

Marshy said:


> I'm looking for input Jon. I do actually take others thoughts into consideration despite popular belief.



Wade,

I read some of your posts on SH. I don't think you have the order of events, context, or subsequent actions in the proper order. Plus, at one time I considered you somewhat of a friend, and someone I was willing to help out. Think back to a little over a year ago........

Here's my input on this thread; leave it be, maybe at some point the questions that have been asked about the specifics of the 661 problems, and the repair will eventually be answered, continued to be ignored, or perhaps there will be another name calling episode with an accusation(s) of people plotting to make someone look bad.


----------



## stihl saws (Jan 14, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, what is the site everyone goes to when they get a time out? I don't look around on other sites enough to know.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 14, 2016)

stihl saws said:


> Just out of curiosity, what is the site everyone goes to when they get a time out? I don't look around on other sites enough to know.



You are asking for trouble......LOL!


----------



## dall (Jan 14, 2016)

its a secret


----------



## CR888 (Jan 14, 2016)

As a member that enjoys this place and has for many moons, I hate watching it self destuct with all this over modderation, edited posts, deleted posts, locked and deleted threads, band camp, and over control. Modderation has changed from just that to somthing similar to arbitration where parties involved no longer come to a joint resolution but an enforced arbitrated decision made by a higher authority. All it is doing is turning away members to other platforms where they feel thier treated with dignity. Whats wrong with letting whoever wants to be a jackass be one out in the open for all to see, are we as members to dumb to work out who is being a douch and who's not. If someone wants to be an idiot let them be and after a while they will be treated as one which is far more effective than censorship.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 14, 2016)

CR888 said:


> As a member that enjoys this place and has for many moons, I hate watching it self destuct with all this over modderation, edited posts, deleted posts, locked and deleted threads, band camp, and over control. Modderation has changed from just that to somthing similar to arbitration where parties involved no longer come to a joint resolution but an enforced arbitrated decision made by a higher authority. All it is doing is turning away members to other platforms where they feel thier treated with dignity. Whats wrong with letting whoever wants to be a jackass be one out in the open for all to see, are we as members to dumb to work out who is being a douch and who's not. If someone wants to be an idiot let them be and after a while they will be treated as one which is far more effective than censorship.



If ShalomRon were still around he would "like" your post.


----------



## dall (Jan 14, 2016)

lmao


----------



## Toad22t (Jan 14, 2016)

stihl saws said:


> Just out of curiosity, what is the site everyone goes to when they get a time out? I don't look around on other sites enough to know.



**** site's!





Lol just kidding  or am I? There is a couple other sites but we aren't allowed to post them and they are blocked if we try. Just like **** or "I have a potty mouth".





Viva Fidel!!!


----------



## Marshy (Jan 14, 2016)

Jon1212 said:


> Wade,
> 
> I read some of your posts on SH. I don't think you have the order of events, context, or subsequent actions in the proper order. Plus, at one time I considered you somewhat of a friend, and someone I was willing to help out. Think back to a little over a year ago........


It might be a little off IDK, it's how I recelect it, nothing fabricated. If it is off i dont think it changes anything... If you want to point something specific out PM me and we'll chat.


Jon1212 said:


> Here's my input on this thread; leave it be, maybe at some point the questions that have been asked about the specifics of the 661 problems, and the repair will eventually be answered, continued to be ignored, or perhaps there will be another name calling episode with an accusation(s) of people plotting to make someone look bad.


That's why I asked. So far leaving it is the majority. Doesn't mean the owners will want it locked... I think part of moderating is getting input from the users...


----------



## dall (Jan 14, 2016)

lol the owners wouldnt like some of the names of the guys i work with theres dickhead shithead nutsack and thats just to name a few


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 14, 2016)

dall said:


> its a secret


like a STD, until it's too late?


----------



## Marshy (Jan 14, 2016)

The same water that softens the potato hardens the egg. It's not about the circumstances but what your made of.


----------



## Macman125 (Jan 14, 2016)

CR888 said:


> As a member that enjoys this place and has for many moons, I hate watching it self destuct with all this over modderation, edited posts, deleted posts, locked and deleted threads, band camp, and over control. Modderation has changed from just that to somthing similar to arbitration where parties involved no longer come to a joint resolution but an enforced arbitrated decision made by a higher authority. All it is doing is turning away members to other platforms where they feel thier treated with dignity. Whats wrong with letting whoever wants to be a jackass be one out in the open for all to see, are we as members to dumb to work out who is being a douch and who's not. If someone wants to be an idiot let them be and after a while they will be treated as one which is far more effective than censorship.




I second that. This site isn't anything like it once was. I have only been here a few years and I have seen a major change. It is just like everything else in this reality. "I don't like it, must appeal to authority to ban it, ban ban ban". At one point if a person on here resorted to foul mouthing or name calling it killed their rep, which I feel was a much better system. It only made them look like an idiot and no one would deal with them.


----------



## Macman125 (Jan 14, 2016)

I am in agreement with some of the others on here, there should be a build off. Finally there would be proof of which crybaby's saw is the fastest.


----------



## LRains (Jan 14, 2016)

Marshy said:


> It might be a little off IDK, it's how I recelect it, nothing fabricated. If it is off i dont think it changes anything... If you want to point something specific out PM me and we'll chat.
> 
> That's why I asked. So far leaving it is the majority. Doesn't mean the owners will want it locked... I think part of moderating is getting input from the users...



Who are the owners ??


----------



## Marshy (Jan 14, 2016)

LRains said:


> Who are the owners ??


Darin and Mrs. ArboristSite


----------



## dall (Jan 14, 2016)

she looks like judge judy and i dont like her show wondering if her chair isnt turned upside down


----------



## USMC615 (Jan 14, 2016)

Why was the question even proposed to 'lock the thread or not?' Let's cut the biased ******** out. It was proposed because who(s) at the root of this. I say it's time to man up...if your nutz have dropped, stand like a man, if not, be prepared to have your ass handed to you. Mods, stay the hell outta the way, quit the ******** 'higher than the average idiot pee-on' talk to the members here, and let's get the damn 2016 Saw Standoff rock'n & roll'n. One thing's for sure...second place is simply the first loser...ain't here to shake no hands or kiss no babies mentality. There's my two little coins worth.


----------



## Marshy (Jan 14, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Why was the question even proposed to 'lock the thread or not?' Let's cut the biased ******** out. It was proposed because who(s) at the root of this. I say it's time to man up...if your nutz have dropped, stand like a man, if not, be prepared to have your ass handed to you. Mods, stay the hell outta the way, quit the ******** 'higher than the average idiot pee-on' talk to the members here, and let's get the damn 2016 Saw Standoff rock'n & roll'n. One thing's for sure...second place is simply the first loser...ain't here to shake no hands or kiss no babies mentality. There's my two little coins worth.


I proposed it without bias. Not everyone want to see it continue for pages and pages without any resolution. If you really think this thread is going to end it here your wrong. History seems to repeat itself.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 14, 2016)

What would a build off prove?


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 14, 2016)

On a side note... My new Sponge Bob Square pants Jammys feel real good.


----------



## ckelp (Jan 14, 2016)

stihl sawing said:


> On a side note... My new Sponge Bob Square pants Jammys feel real good.



Free balling???
For me they have to be washed about a hundred times before they bad ass


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 14, 2016)

No need for a build off, the builders who contributed the most here, have been ran off, and all their customers and friends went with them. This used to be my favorite forum on the computer, and I wasted thousands of hours here over the years, but it's not anymore.


----------



## big t double (Jan 14, 2016)

stihl sawing said:


> On a side note... My new Sponge Bob Square pants Jammys feel real good.


Umm...you got pictures of said adult sized sponge bob jammys? Are they fleece?


----------



## USMC615 (Jan 14, 2016)

Marshy said:


> I proposed it without bias. Not everyone want to see it continue for pages and pages without any resolution. If you really think this thread is going to end it here your wrong. History seems to repeat itself.


Then so be it...are you telling me that it's not going to continue otherwise? Let the competition begin.


----------



## Marshy (Jan 14, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Then so be it...are you telling me that it's not going to continue otherwise? Let the competition begin.


I wish it wouldn't but doubt it. I don't know how to keep it'd from continuing. There's not exactly instructions on these things.


----------



## dall (Jan 14, 2016)

i like the reading on here and information gained but if someone cant take constructive criticism without getting feelings hurt when others are trying to help then maybe should read more before trying ive watched alot of videos on youtube of the builders saws and to me alot have the same results maybe one persons ideas are better than the next but if someone is to stubborn to accept some help then maybe buy one of the competitors saws and disassemble and see what they do different but the drama and bs dont look professional for the ones who are trying to make a living building ported saws


----------



## USMC615 (Jan 14, 2016)

Marshy said:


> I wish it wouldn't but doubt it. I don't know how to keep it'd from continuing. There's not exactly instructions on these things.


I understand what you're sayin, but life ain't scripted either. It is what it is. I ain't for nor against no one in this, but my old man always said...you got a problem with someone or if there's a little conflict between a couple of folks, you take the differences to the arena and settle it. What the arena is here, let the players decide. You gotta bark like a big dog to stick around on the front porch.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 14, 2016)

What hope is there for us plebs if even established saw builders are not able to diagnose the exact cause of a saw problem and have been rendered parts swappers on new design saws?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 14, 2016)

Again I ask, what would a build off prove? And no, I'm not asking because I'm scared to enter. Seriously, what would it prove? What would it solve?


----------



## dall (Jan 14, 2016)

a collection of ideas are better than a dictatorship on thinking


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 14, 2016)

KiwiBro said:


> What hope is there for us plebs if even established saw builders are not able to diagnose the exact cause of a saw problem and have been rendered parts swappers on new design saws?


If the stories are true, even the distributor in Missouri has a room piled full of 661s that they can't fix. I can't validate this is true, but that's what another member here told me, as he's neighbors and friends with the technician there at the distributor.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 14, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> Again I ask, what would a build off prove? And no, I'm not asking because I'm scared to enter. Seriously, what would it prove? What would it solve?


 
It might prove whose saw is really best. Especially if the saws were run head to head in something besides cookie cutting.
It might put an end to false claims, obviously staged test videos, and the ongoing childish bickering that we're all tired of.


----------



## dall (Jan 14, 2016)

ok question what was the reason they didnt bring the 661 out when they was first introduced? i cant remember now anything new will have bugs in them and will have to be worked out


----------



## dall (Jan 14, 2016)

Gologit said:


> It might prove whose saw is really best. Especially if the saws were run head to head in something besides cookie cutting.
> It might put an end to false claims, obviously staged test videos, and the ongoing childish bickering that we're all tired of.



like i suggested put the saws in the hands of loggers who will put them through their paces and see whos saw has the longevity and will also show what the weaknesses are and maybe point out what can be done to improve on the product your making a living doing


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 14, 2016)

Gologit said:


> It might prove whose saw is really best. Especially if the saws were run head to head in something besides cookie cutting.
> It might put an end to false claims, obviously staged test videos, and the ongoing childish bickering that we're all tired of.


Would it? Suppose for a moment that I won, without question and without doubt. What would that do to help this situation? I propose to you that it would only fuel the fire.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 14, 2016)

dall said:


> ok question what was the reason they didnt bring the 661 out when they was first introduced? i cant remember now anything new will have bugs in them and will have to be worked out


That was a topend issue from what I understand.


----------



## dall (Jan 14, 2016)

not being able to withstand the pressures or lack of quality in the part ?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 14, 2016)

dall said:


> not being able to withstand the pressures or lack of quality in the part ?


I really don't know. Stihl never even as much as admitted it was a recall, even though we know better.


----------



## dall (Jan 14, 2016)

well i think there is enough knowledge here at this site and the ones who left here to figuire out what was the problem and figuire a way to fix that problem but it would have to be a combined effort or it would be all for nothing


----------



## Gologit (Jan 14, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> Would it? Suppose for a moment that I won, without question and without doubt. What would that do to help this situation? I propose to you that it would only fuel the fire.



And if you _didn't _win? Would you look to shift blame or claim that you were cheated?
I can guarantee you this...if I'm doing the testing it will be honest and the results will be presented as they really are. 
I'm not really all that anxious to get involved in this but if it helps seperate the truly skillful from the merely wishful and produces a resultant decline in all the juvenile bickering I'll give it a try. Believe me, my feelings wouldn't be hurt if you picked somebody else.
There are several other guys on here that could give the saws as good a test as I could and I'm sure they'd be just as honest. My choices would be 2dogs, northmanlogging, Bob Bitzer and treeslayer 2003.
Time to step up. Time to let your saws do the talking.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 14, 2016)

dall said:


> well i think there is enough knowledge here at this site and the ones who left here to figuire out what was the problem and figuire a way to fix that problem but it would have to be a combined effort or it would be all for nothing


Maybe, maybe not. Is that to say we have more knowledge than Stihl themselves? I agree, we need to work together. However, I believe that's a completely different issue than possible issues with the 661.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 14, 2016)

Gologit said:


> And if you _didn't _win? Would you look to shift blame or claim that you were cheated?
> I can guarantee you this...if I'm doing the testing it will be honest and the results will be presented as they really are.
> I'm not really all that anxious to get involved in this but if it helps seperate the truly skillful from the merely wishful and produces a resultant decline in all the juvenile bickering I'll give it a try. Believe me, my feelings wouldn't be hirt if you picked somebody else.
> There are several other guys on here that could give the saws as good a test as I could and I'm sure they'd be just as honest. My choices would be 2dogs, northmanlogging, Bob Bitzer and treeslayer 2003.
> Time to step up. Time to let your saws do the talking.


I'm simply telling you that the problem has little to nothing to do with whose saw is faster/stronger.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 14, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> I'm simply telling you that the problem has little to nothing to do with whose saw is faster/stronger.



Fine. Good luck to you.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 14, 2016)

Gologit said:


> And if you _didn't _win? Would you look to shift blame or claim that you were cheated?
> I can guarantee you this...if I'm doing the testing it will be honest and the results will be presented as they really are.
> I'm not really all that anxious to get involved in this but if it helps seperate the truly skillful from the merely wishful and produces a resultant decline in all the juvenile bickering I'll give it a try. Believe me, my feelings wouldn't be hurt if you picked somebody else.
> There are several other guys on here that could give the saws as good a test as I could and I'm sure they'd be just as honest. My choices would be 2dogs, northmanlogging, Bob Bitzer and treeslayer 2003.
> Time to step up. Time to let your saws do the talking.


I would be more than happy to have one of my saws in that environment and be vetted out. However, I am not financially prepared to provide the saw. I would donate the mods for such an endeavor though.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 14, 2016)

I could care less who's is faster, what I'd like to see is which one holds up the longest. People that use a saw for a living cares more about that than it being fast. One might be three times faster than the others, but if it don't last a month then it's not worth it.


----------



## dall (Jan 14, 2016)

i agree with stihl sawing


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 14, 2016)

stihl sawing said:


> I could care less who's is faster, what I'd like to see is which one holds up the longest. People that use a saw for a living cares more about that than it being fast. One might be three times faster than the others, but if it don't last a month then it's not worth it.


Do you see ported saws failing on a regular basis? I have only seen a single handful of my saws returned for failures, and some of those are used daily in a professional environment. Every one of those saws has been repaired and returned to service. Sure, the additional validation this would give would be great, but I haven't seen it to be a problem.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 14, 2016)

dall said:


> i agree with stihl sawing


Then why have we been talking about a build off?


----------



## dall (Jan 14, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> Then why have we been talking about a build off?





dall said:


> like i suggested put the saws in the hands of loggers who will put them through their paces and see whos saw has the longevity and will also show what the weaknesses are and maybe point out what can be done to improve on the product your making a living doing


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 14, 2016)

Fair enough.


----------



## dall (Jan 14, 2016)

not really talking a build off but comparison to improve the product you are selling and trying to make a living with i could care less whos saw is faster the longevity is where it matters


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 14, 2016)

I'll tell you what I will do. I will sell my saw, at cost, no charge for mods, to a proven reputable logger such as Gologit or those he recommends. That I can afford to do. It's ready to go right now, other than a bit of cleaning I would do before shipping.


----------



## dall (Jan 14, 2016)

brad im not trying or wanting to bust your balls i have read and watched your videos and posts and have gotten alot of information from you as well as the other saw builders from this site and if i needed a questioned answered id hope id get a answer or advise from anyone who was really trying to help


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 14, 2016)

dall said:


> not really talking a build off but comparison to improve the product you are selling and trying to make a living with i could care less whos saw is faster the longevity is where it matters


Performance does matter, or the collective you wouldn't be paying to have them ported. You would be running stock saws. Right?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 14, 2016)

dall said:


> brad im not trying or wanting to bust your balls i have read and watched your videos and posts and have gotten alot of information from you as well as the other saw builders from this site and if i needed a questioned answered id hope id get a answer or advise from anyone who was really trying to help


I have not taken you as such. That's why we're having this amiable discussion. I thank you for that.


----------



## Marshy (Jan 14, 2016)

Gologit said:


> It might prove whose saw is really best. Especially if the saws were run head to head in something besides cookie cutting.
> It might put an end to false claims, obviously staged test videos, and the ongoing childish bickering that we're all tired of.


Sounds like your hinging your bet on the fact that this squabble is over a saws performance... Me not think so.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 14, 2016)

Marshy said:


> Sounds like your hinging your bet on the fact that this squabble is over a saws performance... Me not think so.


That's my point entirely. I have no problem putting a saw in the wringer, but I propose that it will solve nothing.


----------



## dall (Jan 14, 2016)

i dont own a ported saw and i wont touch a cylinder with a grinder just to mess the cylinder up i am not a rich person or needs a ported saw to cut the firewood i cut for exercise i do not burn wood and i am not a logger or a tree cutter i like to work on saws and getting them to run again it is a hobby i enjoy i am glad for the builders who can make a living doing what they like doing with the saws


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 14, 2016)

Good night. I'm going to call it an evening. Last night was a late one, lol!


----------



## Gologit (Jan 14, 2016)

Marshy said:


> Sounds like your hinging your bet on the fact that this squabble is over a saws performance... Me not think so.



I believe that you believe that.


----------



## Marshy (Jan 14, 2016)

Gologit said:


> I believe that you believe that.


Rightfully so as I said I did not.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 14, 2016)

Another problem I see is most of the other builders have moved on and probably don't want to get involved in it again.


----------



## RedFir Down (Jan 14, 2016)

Am I missing something here or did this thread throw a little saw gas on the fire?
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/ms261-mods.291186/

Just an honest question.


----------



## Marshy (Jan 14, 2016)

stihl sawing said:


> Another problem I see is most of the other builders have moved on and probably don't want to get involved in it again.


Regardless of that, one thing I've noticed was someone who has been on the site for a while posting about porting a saw that I never realized was a"builder". I'm not implying they are filling shoes or anything but maybe they are more apt to start posting about their learning's.... Just thought it was an interesting fact.


----------



## dall (Jan 14, 2016)

who was that marshy ?


----------



## Marshy (Jan 14, 2016)

dall said:


> who was that marshy ?


Chainsaw Jim with his 576 XP. He didn't go crazy but did some blending and cut the squish and base flat bu didn't alter timing. He's a member that's been here since 2014 and I've never seen him post any work before. I'm not saying he's a saw builder, maybe hes just playing but his work looked professional and I thought it was refreshing to see someone new posting that stuff.

I will add that I don't think anyone that left was discouraging anyone else from posting their work.


----------



## dall (Jan 15, 2016)

i have seen him post information and all seems legit and informational not one to say bs


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## stihlboy (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 15, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> If the stories are true, even the distributor in Missouri has a room piled full of 661s that they can't fix. I can't validate this is true, but that's what another member here told me, as he's neighbors and friends with the technician there at the distributor.


Wouldn't that technician be bound by confidentiality clauses? That said, it wouldn't surprise me if it were true. However, with that many saws, I find it hard to believe they don't know exactly what the problem is, even if they
have decided they can't fix the problem/s.

A mate here who is not prone to drama queen outbursts is less than pleased with his 661 and the attempts by the dealer to get on top of the issues.

As a saw builder, does it bother you that your customers could get annoyed with a saw that fails or performs poorly through no fault of your work and for unknown reasons? Wouldn't that lead to a pretty serious potential loss for the customer and a risk to your reputation even if you did nothing wrong?

I was recently quoted AU$750 for the modding work for 661 work saws. That was a $100 premium over other saws. Not something I could justify but I wonder if the additional hundy was to cover the risks.


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 15, 2016)

nite brad

or mornin


----------



## Big_Wood (Jan 15, 2016)

stihl sawing said:


> Well I would say that of all the guys here, The loggers would give them the toughest test. They would get the heck run out of them. Wouldn't take long to see which one couldn't take it.



one of mdavlee's 372XT's will be starting it's time on the hill in a week. not sure if it will be my go to but if it runs with or beats a stock 390 it likely will and will be run til it's death. all screws loctite, throttle cable sleeved, and main lead heat shrinked. should go it's life with just filter cleanings. maybe a kill switch.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 15, 2016)

RedFir Down said:


> Am I missing something here or did this thread throw a little saw gas on the fire?
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/ms261-mods.291186/
> 
> Just an honest question.


Case on point. Demonstrating who builds the stronger saw will do nothing to do stop the fighting. Besides, I already know where my saw stands anyway.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 15, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> Case on point. Demonstrating who builds the stronger saw will do nothing to do stop the fighting. Besides, *I already know where my saw stands anyway*.


Where would that be?


----------



## Marshy (Jan 15, 2016)

stihlboy said:


> View attachment 478614


I can't see it its too small. Did you take that pic with a flip phone?


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 15, 2016)

Marshy said:


> I can't see it its too small. Did you take that pic with a flip phone?


he might be a midget and his phone is made for midgets.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 15, 2016)

dall said:


> like i suggested put the saws in the hands of loggers who will put them through their paces and see whos saw has the longevity and will also show what the weaknesses are and maybe point out what can be done to improve on the product your making a living doing



I think it can help the new guys who have no notion of anyone or anything make up their own minds about where/how/who/what way they want to spend their own money instead of being bombarded about whats best by fan boys on either side of the spectrum who really have no idea or base what they say on what they have been told instead of personal experience.

If i listened to everything i have ever been told on arboristsite or by members of arboristsite i dont think id like or trust anybody...i make my OWN decisions based on MY experiences.

I still cant say i have a dog in this fight and 99% of the people that engage dont either , I know that i have tried what is deemed BEST on here and that wasnt my experience at all , but atleast i tried it.

I think its funny guys say brad looks like freddie mercury 

I suppose the debate will go on and on


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 15, 2016)

I dont care if people say brad is the biggest crybaby b!tch that ever lived..its not my problem.

I dont care if randy is the greatest guy in the galaxy...he seems like a charitable guy..thats a good thing.

I dont care if scott has a nice avatar and is a very smart fella who builds a really nasty 064..awesome.

I care how MY saws run , im never gonna meet any of those guys in person..ever..and if i did id probably get along with all of them , apparently saw performace is someting to be mortal enemies over..as pathetic as that is.

I get along with people ive lost to and beaten in all sorts of things..life is bigger than that to me.

Ive had issues with people on here , and the only 2 people that know are me and the other party..we worked it out , i could have created a lynch mob and acted like a certified poo-tang about it..i didnt..theres some bad cases of vagitosis on this forum..real bad.


----------



## USMC615 (Jan 15, 2016)

Marshy said:


> I can't see it its too small. Did you take that pic with a flip phone?


Some boys Marshy inherently have that 'too small' of a problem. And of course some don't...


----------



## fordf150 (Jan 15, 2016)

KiwiBro said:


> As a saw builder, does it bother you that your customers could get annoyed with a saw that fails or performs poorly through no fault of your work and for unknown reasons? Wouldn't that lead to a pretty serious potential loss for the customer and a risk to your reputation even if you did nothing wrong?
> 
> I was recently quoted AU$750 for the modding work for 661 work saws. That was a $100 premium over other saws. Not something I could justify but I wonder if the additional hundy was to cover the risks.



@blsnelling was this saw yours or a customer? If it was a customer saw I'm curious how you handled it. Seems to me you put a lot of time/money into figuring this saw out and as it turns out it was nothing you did or could have foreseen.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 15, 2016)

It was my saw. Yes, I was EXTREMELY thankful for that, as it indeed had nothing to do with the mods. Another saw ran perfectly with all of my mods, and my saw had issues even bone stock.


----------



## RedFir Down (Jan 15, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> Case on point. Demonstrating who builds the stronger saw will do nothing to do stop the fighting. Besides, I already know where my saw stands anyway.


That's a very bold statement (if you weren't physically there). In my mind there is far to many factors involved to call from a short youtube video. 

Stating an observation, not taking sides here.


----------



## Marshy (Jan 15, 2016)

I think skepticism can be health at times and cause healthy debate if people keep their feelings in check. Knowing when to agree to disagree will pay dividens also. Continue.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 15, 2016)

RedFir Down said:


> That's a very bold statement (if you weren't physically there). In my mind there is far to many factors involved to call from a short youtube video.
> 
> Stating an observation, not taking sides here.


I don't understand.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 15, 2016)

+1!


----------



## RedFir Down (Jan 15, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> I don't understand.


What i'm saying is how do you know the owner of the saws (I hear he has a tree service company) didnt run Randy's 261 with the same chain the day before on a job?
Also the saw you build him could have 20+ tanks of fuel through it (good and broke in). Randy's saw could have been a fresh saw just built with hardly any run time on it.

Does that make sense?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 15, 2016)

Marshy said:


> I think skepticism can be health at times and cause healthy debate if people keep their feelings in check. Knowing when to agree to disagree will pay dividens also. Continue.


+1!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 15, 2016)

RedFir Down said:


> What i'm saying is how do you know the owner of the saws (I hear he has a tree service company) didnt run Randy's 261 with the same chain the day before on a job?
> Also the saw you build him could have 20+ tanks of fuel through it (good and broke in). Randy's saw could have been a fresh saw just built with hardly any run time on it.
> 
> Does that make sense?


I didn't know what video you were referring to. I was talking about the 661.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 15, 2016)

Who was the person who decided this was about how fast anybody's saws are?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 15, 2016)

cgraham1 said:


> Who was the person who decided this was about how fast anybody's saws are?


Why else would someone pay to have a saw ported?


----------



## RedFir Down (Jan 15, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> I didn't know what video you were referring to. I was talking about the 661.


I'm sorry. I was referring to what you and I were talking about. My #271 post and your #281 post.
Make better sense?


----------



## Marshy (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 15, 2016)

Marshy said:


> View attachment 478697


Nope, not there.I don't see the word "_*Narcissistic*_ or _*Egotistical*_" on there.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jan 15, 2016)

stihl sawing said:


> Nope, not there.I don't see the word "_*Narcissistic*_ or _*Egotistical*_" on there.



i don't see the word riff raff either which would mean both so marshy must have thrown that up the throw us off. it evidently has nothing to do with what's going on here  of course, i did not read anywhere close to this whole thread. mostly just the post before my last one and now yours.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 15, 2016)

cgraham1 said:


> Who was the person who decided this was about how fast anybody's saws are?



Clint for a majority of people who join here looking to get a saw ported they arent interested in some strangers ego but more interested in where they wanna spend 300 dollars , most dont spend enough time here to care one way or the other if the guy who ported their saw has an "ego" problem...this is a place of strangers for the most part , i want the best i can have for my 300 bones..i dont care who does it.

Have you owned/ran one of brads saws ?

If so whats your honest opinion ?


----------



## Toad22t (Jan 15, 2016)

It's hard to figure out what the squabble is over when everything gets deleted or locked! Then all of a sudden 10+ ppl get to take a bus ride. If its personal outside of the site then it should stay there but if it is about the quality of somes workmanship then I think it should stay. We as the public have a right to know. Like I said I don't know what happened. I just know a group of ppl that I can call friends were gone from here. I don't care if the person is the biggest arsehole with a bad attitude and screws farm animals. If he builds the best saw then that would be where my money would go.


----------



## redbull660 (Jan 15, 2016)

see now if ya'll were a bunch of hot women fightin' like this...I think it all could easily be settled with a good mud wrestling contest.


But since ya'll are not - that option is definitely off the table! Sorry Ted I know you were probably getting your hopes up!


----------



## big t double (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 15, 2016)

For me there's more to it than just how fast the saw will cut an 8x8 cant. I can honestly say that all my ported saws are much faster than they were stock, and I don't really care if my (whatever saw) is 5% faster or slower than one ported by another builder. How would any of us know without doing a whole lot of RedBull type tests with all the saws side by side anyways?

I have one saw that Brad cut the base and a popup (!) piston, but not the port work, and it's one of my favorite saws to run. Hell, Randy told me when I wanted a hybrid that Brad builds the fastest hybrids, and that he didn't really like doing them.

But the most preposterous notion that keeps being brought up by a few guys here, is that there's some kind of riff raff phone tree, and that a bunch of these so called 'pathetic losers' sit around waiting for the call to go attack Brad on AS. It's just so stupid. 

If I attack, or call out someone on anything, it's because I feel like doing it. Not because a guy in Tennessee tells me to.

I would say "I have a potty mouth", but apparently that's censored now.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 15, 2016)

cgraham1 said:


> For me there's more to it than just how fast the saw will cut an 8x8 cant. I can honestly say that all my ported saws are much faster than they were stock, and I don't really care if my (whatever saw) is 5% faster or slower than one ported by another builder. How would any of us know without doing a whole lot of RedBull type tests with all the saws side by side anyways?
> 
> I have one saw that Brad cut the base and a popup (!) piston, but not the port work, and it's one of my favorite saws to run. Hell, Randy told me when I wanted a hybrid that Brad builds the fastest hybrids, and that he didn't really like doing them.
> 
> ...


TLDR...



LOL.

Oh, and "I have a potty mouth".


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 15, 2016)

It's time to go kill trees...
BBL

And "I have a potty mouth"


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 15, 2016)

Apparently, "I have a potty mouth", too. Thansk!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 15, 2016)

cgraham1 said:


> For me there's more to it than just how fast the saw will cut an 8x8 cant. I can honestly say that all my ported saws are much faster than they were stock, and I don't really care if my (whatever saw) is 5% faster or slower than one ported by another builder. How would any of us know without doing a whole lot of RedBull type tests with all the saws side by side anyways?
> 
> I have one saw that Brad cut the base and a popup (!) piston, but not the port work, and it's one of my favorite saws to run. Hell, Randy told me when I wanted a hybrid that Brad builds the fastest hybrids, and that he didn't really like doing them.
> 
> ...



Thats cool clint i have no problem with you man , i just try to see things from every angle.

But..

What if brad apologized for calling you Riff-Raff and sent you a " im sorry card " with freddie on it ?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 15, 2016)

redbull660 said:


> see now if ya'll were a bunch of hot women fightin' like this...I think it all could easily be settled with a good mud wrestling contest.
> 
> 
> But since ya'll are not - that option is definitely off the table! Sorry Ted I know you were probably getting your hopes up!



It wasnt his hopes that got "up" when he pictured all of us wrestling.


----------



## big t double (Jan 15, 2016)

I hate everyone.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 15, 2016)

Stop the hate


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 15, 2016)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Thats cool clint i have no problem with you man , i just try to see things from every angle.
> 
> But..
> 
> ...


----------



## jmssaws (Jan 15, 2016)

I like chainsaws and big women.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 15, 2016)

Is this the new NSP thread?


----------



## dall (Jan 15, 2016)

i like chainsaws and women with the hourglass or pear shape bodies


----------



## jmssaws (Jan 15, 2016)

Mmmmm pears.


----------



## big t double (Jan 15, 2016)

jmssaws said:


> I like chainsaws and big women.


I like your style.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## jmssaws (Jan 15, 2016)

cgraham1 said:


> View attachment 478817


Little hairy but they'll do.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 15, 2016)

jmssaws said:


> I like chainsaws and big women.


1fiddy, is that you?


----------



## rburg (Jan 15, 2016)

I don't think 150 really likes chainsaws.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 15, 2016)

rburg said:


> I don't think 150 really likes chainsaws.


he used to like those earthquake saws. Chines saws I think.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 15, 2016)

big t double said:


> youre hot...wanna go on a date?



Bring the butter.


----------



## hseII (Jan 15, 2016)

cgraham1 said:


> View attachment 478817


----------



## hseII (Jan 15, 2016)

Toad22t said:


> It's hard to figure out what the squabble is over when everything gets deleted or locked! Then all of a sudden 10+ ppl get to take a bus ride. If its personal outside of the site then it should stay there but if it is about the quality of somes workmanship then I think it should stay. We as the public have a right to know. Like I said I don't know what happened. I just know a group of ppl that I can call friends were gone from here. I don't care if the person is the biggest arsehole with a bad attitude and screws farm animals. If he builds the best saw then that would be where my money would go.



It's a Good Thing you don't care, cause I still think he does. [emoji57]

You forgot birdlegged.


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 15, 2016)

hseII said:


> View attachment 478880



Buy a Chevy buy the best!




Drive a mile and walk the rest....


----------



## dall (Jan 15, 2016)

stihlboy said:


> Buy a Chevy buy the best!
> 
> 
> buy a ford and Drive a mile and walk the rest....


----------



## dall (Jan 15, 2016)

fixed it for you


----------



## dall (Jan 15, 2016)

ford backwards driver returns on foot
ford circles the problem in the blue oval 
ford is job security to the mechanic


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 15, 2016)

stihlboy said:


> Buy a Chevy buy the best!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, then why did chevy come out with heated tailgates. 


So your hands won't get cold pushing them in the winter.


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 15, 2016)

dall said:


> ford backwards driver returns on foot
> ford circles the problem in the blue oval
> ford is job security to the mechanic


hmm 3.1...3.4...northstar...... always made me money.....


I don't like the welfare system and feel I shouldn't support an auto manufacturer that uses it


----------



## fordf150 (Jan 15, 2016)

Forever
On
Recovery
Duty


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 15, 2016)

FOREVER
OUT
RUNS
DODGES


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 15, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> It was my saw. Yes, I was EXTREMELY thankful for that, as it indeed had nothing to do with the mods. Another saw ran perfectly with all of my mods, and my saw had issues even bone stock.


If I understand this correctly, you got the modified 661 sorted under warranty. I was under the impression modifying would void the warranty, even if the fault wasn't caused by the mods. Am I mistaken or perhaps you just have a great relationship with your dealer that allows such warranties to stand? That would be quite a relief to prospective customers I would imagine.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 15, 2016)

Always
Doesn't
Give
A 
****

Ford, Dodge, Chevy... Does it really matter? I currently have a Dodge Cummins. It's a good truck. My brother has a Duramax. It's a gutless pile of crap, and I hate the way the Allison shifts. I've had a few Chevys, a few Fords, a few Toyotas, a Jeep,.. blah blah blah! Really. Who cares?!!! Now "I have a potty mouth".


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 16, 2016)

What does this have to do with a chainsaw not running right ?


----------



## Macman125 (Jan 16, 2016)

cgraham1 said:


> Always
> Doesn't
> Give
> A
> ...



I have a 91 Dodge cummins that is sitting behind my house with a broken camshaft. Unfortunately one of the timing case bolts dropped between the crank and cam gear while I was driving to work, snapped the gear off right at the front journal. The kicker is that one of the previous owners had taken the time to fix the kdp. I have a p-pump setup I am getting ready to throw in it once I have some more parts gathered up. Needless to say, I stripped the front cover off of it and put copious amounts of loctite on all the bolts lol. I agree though, they all have their problems. Who cares what it is as long as it hauls the wood without issue.


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 16, 2016)

cgraham1 said:


> Always
> Doesn't
> Give
> A
> ...


I HAD A FORD CUMMINS....... LITERALLY FROM THE FACTORY


----------



## TRTermite (Jan 16, 2016)

Trx250r180 said:


> What does this have to do with a chainsaw not running right ?


If My Time was worth LESS I would go back to the start of this Tread and count the POSTS that were relevant to the original Topic...Some razzing is appreciated as humor but the Bullying Bravado and Irrelevant Panache Occupied possibly 70 plus % of the reading . I am curious about specifics on Chainsaws . Otherwise I would Go READ one of Those Slutty Harlequin novels. After a fifth of Canadian Mist may make morer (not a Typo HIC) sense


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 16, 2016)

Unsubscribing


----------



## Marshy (Jan 16, 2016)

I believe this thread has run its course. The problem has been solved and documented somewhere in this thread. I don't see any real reason to keep it open... I might be in the minority still but let's be honest the people that voted keep it open probably didn't vote that to learn about the ending to the issue... I'll give it a little more time though.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 16, 2016)

Yup good job....lock up another one. Delete it so it all goes away


----------



## Marshy (Jan 16, 2016)

KenJax Tree said:


> Yup good job....lock up another one. Delete it so it all goes away


Locking it doesn't delete anything just doesn't allow replies... Why is that so bad?


----------



## fordf150 (Jan 16, 2016)

Marshy said:


> Locking it doesn't delete anything just doesn't allow replies... Why is that so bad?


whats the point in locking it up....at this point the BS is gone and its just useless posts....we going to start locking up threads simply because they have useless posts in them


----------



## Marshy (Jan 16, 2016)

fordf150 said:


> whats the point in locking it up....at this point the BS is gone and its just useless posts....we going to start locking up threads simply because they have useless posts in them


Depends, some times it's more applicable than others... Just considering it, I said I'd leave it for s little while more...


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 16, 2016)

What was the point of the poll then?


----------



## barneyrb (Jan 16, 2016)

Well, all the multiple site problems seem to have a common denominator.


----------



## Marshy (Jan 16, 2016)

Do tell, what is the common denominator?

The poll was for me to gauge if people wanted it closed or not


----------



## dall (Jan 16, 2016)

lol well the people spoke and yet you want to close it seems almost like the dictatorship we have in dc


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 16, 2016)

Marshy said:


> Do tell, what is the common denominator?
> 
> The poll was for me to gauge if people wanted it closed or not


I had hoped it would be closed as it is well off topic and just a place where people can whine and cry now, but since you made it a pole I think you should leave it open - at least until it gets out of hand again. Which shouldn't take long.


----------



## R2D (Jan 16, 2016)

Arboristsite was founded on the derailment of threads. It's unconstitutional to lock threads due to pointless posts. 

Said my peace....I normally never do. But I love a good, harmless, derailing!


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Jan 16, 2016)

Over moderation is what he was referring to.


----------



## R2D (Jan 16, 2016)

Lock threads due to over moderation????


----------



## LowVolt (Jan 16, 2016)

barneyrb said:


> Well, all the multiple site problems seem to have a common denominator.


Amen to that.


----------



## Marshy (Jan 16, 2016)

I'll honor the results of the poll. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## dall (Jan 16, 2016)

marshy am i on your ignore list also ?


----------



## Marshy (Jan 16, 2016)

I don't use the ignore list. What's up?


----------



## dall (Jan 16, 2016)

just wondering is all and did you ever get the chevy going and how does it do


----------



## Marshy (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm dicking with it as we speak. Had to fix a striped bolt on the alternator. Dinner time then just have to prime the lube oil, set the distributor and start it.


----------



## dall (Jan 16, 2016)

well then get busy your slacking lol


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 16, 2016)

barneyrb said:


> Well, all the multiple site problems seem to have a common denominator.



They sure do.

Too many people that dont let their own problems be their own.


----------



## CR888 (Jan 16, 2016)

I was reading another thread I was following, read all the 'unread posts', got to the end and went to post........and it had been locked


----------



## TRTermite (Jan 16, 2016)

KiwiBro said:


> Unsubscribing


BUMMERE!!!!


----------



## Toad22t (Jan 17, 2016)

I have a belly button!


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 17, 2016)

where is it?


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 17, 2016)

Chris-PA said:


> I had hoped it would be closed as it is well off topic and just a place where people can whine and cry now, but since you made it a pole I think you should leave it open - at least until it gets out of hand again. Which shouldn't take long.


If you don't like the tenor of some of the posts, and this is now your second post in this thread stating that fact, why do you continue to keep reading? Just unsubscribe.
Unless of course, it is merely to have the chance to make mildly accusatory statements, and be a passive aggressive malcontent, as per your usual method of operation.

By the way, Marshy created a "Poll", not a "Pole" of public opinion.


----------



## Justsaws (Jan 17, 2016)

A "pole" of public opinion is much more suited to this thread.

The saw got fixed with new parts that may contain a different magic than the parts it started with, people got banned, and a pole of public opinion was created, the logical conclusion to all of this would be...

Public opinion poles for everybody, it is clearly sit and spin time.

For $3.50 you can send you pole to a sponsor(or not anymore I do not know) and have it modified for use while standing. Extra additional $3.50 if you want to be able to walk while public opinion pole is in use.

Some modifiers will pop up your pole, others will trim its base(and stuff) and other others will put epoxy all up in it, all modifiers will grind on it for $.

People seem to really like their modified public opinion poles, it is probably not a fad, maybe, kind of.

Almost forgot...

When picking a modifier to work over your pole be aware that some may just keep your freak'n pole, yep, that would leave you with out your public opinion pole. WTF, right. They apparently just really like poles and screw you, so use caution when choosing someone over the Internet to ship your pole to, cause they might never let go of it and that is wrong. Hmmm, getting weird with the pole references and people paying other people to work over their poles and sharing information about how they work over poles....

Photos...

VIDEOS...

Better lock this now or it is going dark net. Poles and bit coins, it is going to be siiiiiiiiick.


----------



## hseII (Jan 17, 2016)

Justsaws said:


> A "pole" of public opinion is much more suited to this thread.
> 
> The saw got fixed with new parts that may contain a different magic than the parts it started with, people got banned, and a pole of public opinion was created, the logical conclusion to all of this would be...
> 
> ...



Wordy Word Words


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 17, 2016)

Jon1212 said:


> If you don't like the tenor of some of the posts, and this is now your second post in this thread stating that fact, why do you continue to keep reading? Just unsubscribe.
> Unless of course, it is merely to have the chance to make mildly accusatory statements, and be a passive aggressive malcontent, as per your usual method of operation.
> 
> By the way, Marshy created a "Poll", not a "Pole" of public opinion.


Oh, you caught me spelling a word incorrectly; imagine my shame! And I got some free pop psychology analysis too! I better try some other words for practice: "Pompous" "Arrogant" "Jerk" Did I spell those correctly?

Of course I hardly need your permission to read whatever I damn well please and I never subscribed to this thread, rather it's always at the top of the list. I find that when these ill tempered ***** sessions get going it effects the whole site, and I'm watching trying to make my own decisions about participation here. 

So why are you in this thread? You and all your friends have now two other sites where you can post all the "banter" you want and there is no moderation to worry about. The main topic is concluded, so what is the purpose?


----------



## Justsaws (Jan 17, 2016)

hseII said:


> Wordy Word Words



"Out,out damn spot!"

More relevant to thread.


----------



## barneyrb (Jan 17, 2016)

Marshy said:


> Do tell, what is the common denominator?



Let's see, legend of the Red Thorn aka Dolmar 7900, Husky T540, broken fins, and the list is longer.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 17, 2016)

It would be nice if all the pointless banter could be taken to the Off Topic forum where it belongs and use the Chainsaw forum for it's intended purpose. This does get old after a while.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 17, 2016)

Chris-PA said:


> Oh, you caught me spelling a word incorrectly; imagine my shame! And I got some free pop psychology analysis too! I better try some other words for practice: "Pompous" "Arrogant" "Jerk" Did I spell those correctly?
> 
> Of course I hardly need your permission to read whatever I damn well please and I never subscribed to this thread, rather it's always at the top of the list. I find that when these ill tempered ***** sessions get going it effects the whole site, and I'm watching trying to make my own decisions about participation here.
> 
> So why are you in this thread? You and all your friends have now two other sites where you can post all the "banter" you want and there is no moderation to worry about. The main topic is concluded, so what is the purpose?



I see you came back to throw out more broadsweeping generalizations, do some name calling, stomp your foot, and throw your usual Nellie Olsen style "hissy fit"..........


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 17, 2016)

Funny how some people still get offended by interweb posting n stuffs eh Jon?


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 17, 2016)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Funny how some people still get offended by interweb posting n stuffs eh Jon?


That hurts my feelings. Mods, please delete this thread.


----------



## Del_ (Jan 17, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> It would be nice if all the pointless banter could be taken to the Off Topic forum where it belongs and use the Chainsaw forum for it's intended purpose. This does get old after a while.



The purpose as most of us know, is to soil this site. It's sad.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 17, 2016)

cgraham1 said:


> That hurts my feelings. Mods, please delete this thread.


S T F U


----------



## Ironworker (Jan 17, 2016)

Jesus Christ, this thread sux worst than a Park ave. whore.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 17, 2016)

Del_ said:


> The purpose as most of us know, is to soil this site. It's sad.


Too late for that.........WAYYYYY too late for that


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 17, 2016)

Ironworker said:


> Jesus Christ, this thread sux worst than a Park ave. whore.


Oh no you ditnt


----------



## dall (Jan 17, 2016)

lol glad i never been on park avenue and i dont have a sense of smell


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 17, 2016)

dall said:


> lol glad i never been on park avenue and i dont have a sense of smell


----------



## wildroamer (Jan 17, 2016)

****ing hilarious!


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 17, 2016)

Del_ said:


> The purpose as most of us know, is to soil this site. It's sad.


----------



## dall (Jan 17, 2016)

Adirondackstihl said:


>





not sure youd want me to smell the ocean but id think about it lol


----------



## wildroamer (Jan 17, 2016)

Staples probably getting itchy.


----------



## Marshy (Jan 17, 2016)

Locked


----------

